
No, Facebook, 'Diversity' Doesn’t Explain Your Support of Thiel - helpfulanon
https://www.wired.com/2016/10/no-facebook-diversity-doesnt-explain-support-thiel/
======
fullshark
Well I pretty much disagree with this entirely and I watched the election in
despair. This is nothing more than a primal scream from a Clinton supporter
looking for a blood sacrifice of Peter Thiel. I'm actually glad that at least
someone in Silicon Valley has the President-elect's ear.

> “We are not going to fire someone over his or her support of a political
> candidate,”

> “We can’t create a culture that says it cares about diversity and then
> excludes almost half the country because they back a political candidate,”

Both those things seem correct to me.

------
ryanx435
the tolerant left: tolerant of everything except someone with a different
opinion or belief.

